

Heroku Down - Internal server error - Up again - dawie

It's a great idea to let people develop Rails apps in the cloud, but Heroku is down at the moment and I can't access my code.<p>Please let us know when you are back up and running.<p>UPDATE: It's back up and running.
======
gexla
Heroku is also still an invite only beta service.

